# Oriental Fatty



## silverwolf636 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well here it is gang.  My oriental fatty.

Ingredients:

Stir-Fry Noodles

Water Chestnuts

Bamboo Shoots

Sweet Soy Sauce (very little)

Chow Mein Noodle

Sweet & Sour Sauce on the side












































I will make this one again. The sweet & sour sauce for dipping really added to it.

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 14, 2010)

What no chop sticks !! I like it !


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2010)

That does look good.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 14, 2010)

man that really looks good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 14, 2010)

Now that's very interesting. You have to love the fattie of all kinds.


----------



## new2que (Jul 15, 2010)

Man you are a fatty genius!  I am following your creations religiously... PLEASE keep them coming!

BTW, this one looked FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the creativity.  Lots of great textures.  Bravo...


----------



## cheezeerider (Jul 15, 2010)

Um, OK. Words aren't coming easily. Very interesting. Looks really good. I don't think I ever would have thought of something like that.

The idea is awesome!


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 15, 2010)

A very interesting creation... Looks delicious! Where did you come up with this idea?


----------



## grogger27 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, that looks good. We did an oriental night at the lake last week end with a bunch of friends. I too did an oriental fattie. I used suey choy, bean sprouts, onions, celery, some dry small noodles and a healthy dose of oyster sauce. I got many compliments. Well done on your fattie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2010)

Ray SilverWolf----The Fatty King !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks GREAT Ray !

Ewwww, they got wormy already!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Jul 15, 2010)

Silver, dude you are most definitely the Fatty King! I would soooo love that, wow. Water chestnuts are so awesome and I just can't imagine them in a fatty. Thanks for a GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 16, 2010)

JohnnyBigSmoke said:


> A very interesting creation... Looks delicious! Where did you come up with this idea?


I just sorta think of what I would like to try next on the fatty or the 3-tier meatloaf (Pignits creation) ie, Italian, Oriental, Mexican, etc. I then take my fatty-thinkin to the net and do a search on that countries recipes to see what they use the majority of in their foods.

My next fatty for next week will be India Fatty. I will do a search of Indian recipes and see what type of ingredients are in their foods. Ya sorta have to just think about whether their ingredients will go good with a fatty or meatloaf.  I know that Indians don't eat some kinds of meat or something like that. Oh yea, don't forget, Indians are from India and Native Americans are from here.

Oh yea, the oriental got full approval from my wife who loves chinese foods.

There ya have it. Just think of what style of fatty you want and look for some really awesome ingredients on the net from that country.

If ya have any questions just holler cause I just woke up and should've waited to answer Johnnys question. I hope this all make sense.

Thanks for the great replies gang.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 16, 2010)

I was taking a look at your photo bucket (BTW, you have some fantastic pictures in there...) and caught a peek at your smoker... I am building my second right now and funny enough, it is the same one you made, I mean EXACTLY the same!!!

Where did you get the small barrel for your fire box? (if you don't mind my asking...) I've been looking for one everywhere and I don't even know what they're used for...


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 17, 2010)

Good looking fattie!


----------



## joliver449 (Nov 30, 2010)

i was thinking I was going to try something oriental in mine, then I saw your post and its definitely going down.


----------

